# Bushes to plant for goats?



## vermillionoaks (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm wanting to line the back of my goat run with some sort of bush that grows fairly quickly and is edible for the goats.  I figure they can eat whatever grows through the fence and I can trim the outside and feed it to them.  We don't have enough land to grow alfalfa or some type of grass hay so I figured I could try to landscape with things they can eat!  They are dairy goats, not meat goats if that makes any difference.  Any ideas?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

They love KIWI so if it is hot and humid, not too windy, and doesn't regularly get ridiculously cold in the winter, Kiwi grows like a WEED. They love blackberry, raspberry and any OTHER vigorously growing berry or vine.  They love rose and a rugosa rose would be excellent as they are very hardy and have lots of vitamin C.  They love maple trees, Cedar trees and juniper bushes.  The more weedlike and vigorous and invasive the bush, the more the goats will love them.

But remember, you will have to keep the goats away from them while they are getting established or they will NEVER have a chance to grow to any size and become established.   


DO NOT PLANT any form of rhodedendron, cherries, apricots, plums or any large pit fruits.


----------

